# HS55 engine swap



## Casey Koppenhaver (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm want to replace the original engine on my HS55 with a modern GX160.
The auger and drive pulleys are a little bit sloppy fitting on the crankshaft and the original keyway is a little too big.
Has anyone else done this?
I'm new to the forum.
Thank you for any help!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Are


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

All Honda snowblower engines have metric PTO shafts.
GX160 and GX200 have 20mm diameter (GX240 and larger have 24mm) PTO shafts. A multipurpose GX160 engine will have a 3/4" PTO shaft, there is where your problem is. 
I tried adding shims to one (3/4" PTO), but it will not center the pulley properly.
You need a snowblower engine or 3/4" pulleys.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you are re powering it, might as well install a GX240 or GX270engine from an HS828/HS928. I've been able to find them in decent condition for $100-250. This way you'll end up with kind of and "HS80" or even better a unique "HS90"


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Casey Koppenhaver said:


> I'm want to replace the original engine on my HS55 with a modern GX160.



Honda snow blower engines are unique to their models. Honda does NOT sell a general-purpose snow blower engine. That said, Honda DOES sell replacement engines for late-model snow blowers, but no longer offers one for a vintage HS55, sorry. It is a emission / regulatory issue...while any number of engines might mechanically 'work,' please understand that Honda no longer offers a replacement, *emission-compliant* engine for the HS5. :sad2:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> All Honda snowblower engines have metric PTO shafts.
> GX160 and GX200 have 20mm diameter (GX240 and larger have 24mm) PTO shafts. A multipurpose GX160 engine will have a 3/4" PTO shaft, there is where your problem is.
> I tried adding shims to one (3/4" PTO), but it will not center the pulley properly.
> You need a snowblower engine or 3/4" pulleys.


i am not up to date on these swaps i have an hs55 i was thinking about swapping a bigger engine on. i started looking around and i have a chance to get an hs70 that has a G300 and hs80 which has a gx240 will both of these swap without too much trouble?

any help would be great thanks guys


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> If you are re powering it, might as well install a GX240 or GX270engine from an HS828/HS928. I've been able to find them in decent condition for $100-250. This way you'll end up with kind of and "HS80" or even better a unique "HS90"


a gx240 from a 828 will bolt onto a 55 bed? if so that is good to know. I have a 55 with a locked up motor. and I have a 50 with a bad side tranny. was thinking of just switching the 50 to the 55 but if a gx240 will go onto the 55 bed.

that sounds like fun.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> a gx240 from a 828 will bolt onto a 55 bed? if so that is good to know. I have a 55 with a locked up motor. and I have a 50 with a bad side tranny. was thinking of just switching the 50 to the 55 but if a gx240 will go onto the 55 bed.
> 
> that sounds like fun.





Snowbelt_subie said:


> i am not up to date on these swaps i have an hs55 i was thinking about swapping a bigger engine on. i started looking around and i have a chance to get an hs70 that has a G300 and hs80 which has a gx240 will both of these swap without too much trouble?
> 
> any help would be great thanks guys


I have not look at the bed of an HS50 or HS55 to see if they have the holes pre-drilled to accept the studs for the larger engine (HS624 and HS724 have holes pre-drilled to accept studs for a GX240 or GX270 engine). I'm guessing and HS55 would likely have the holes pre-drilled as I think an HS80 is just an HS55 with a larger engine (GX240).
I'm not familiar with the HS70 engine, so I can-not comment there, but an HS55 should be able to accept a GX240 snow engine with out issues, you'll need to use the GX240 engine pulleys (shaft is 24mm whereas GX160 is 20mm), cover and maybe belts.
I'd just be careful with the ratio of the pulleys as I think the drive pulleys for wheels and tracks may be different (not sure though).

I have an HS55 that is likely getting a GX240 upgrade, if so I'll do a detailed thread on the swap.....

:blowerhug:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

go down to tractor supply and match the pulleys with universal ones


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

43128 said:


> go down to tractor supply and match the pulleys with universal ones


This works well for engines with SAE PTO shafts.
I do not believe you'll be able to find pulleys for metric PTO (20mm and 24mm bores) there, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no i meanb buy 3/4 inch pulleys for the new honda gx200 he is trying to swap on


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

43128 said:


> no i meanb buy 3/4 inch pulleys for the new honda gx200 he is trying to swap on


Got it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the swap between a HS55 and 50 just won't work for me. they are too different . even though the motor from the 50 will fit on the 55 the controls, handlebars, and such would make too much work.

the HS80 motor and controls are the same, i believe , as the 55 so I'll be looking at making that swap.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Ever end up doing this swap? 

I didn't realize the "snow" engines had different diameter shaft than a multipurpose engine.

So a Snowblower GX160, with 20mm shaft vs a General Purpose GX160, with 3/4"shaft hey... 
Glad this forum exists as I'd never have thought about that and yes I almost just bought a multipurpose GX160 (3/4" diameter shaft) to put onto my HS55-K2 TA.
It would be nice to put a GX240 or GX270 onto a small HS55 to see what kind of power you could hook up to such a small chassis.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi again, I found a local seller of a GX160 with a 20mm PTO shaft and I was wondering if there is anything else I need to worry about in order to swap it onto my HS55-K2 TA.
Can someone school me on the PTO differences other than SAE and Metric? I'm curious about the Types... Why make different shafts? And how can I avoid buying the wrong Shafte PTO engine?

My current GX140 seems to run well, so not even sure if putting a GX160 on (right now) will make any difference really as they seem to be almost exactly the same. 
BUT I don't think these metric PTO shaft engines pop up that much where I live so it would almost be "buying it for the future use" scenario...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Honda snow blower engines are unique to their models. Honda does NOT sell a general-purpose snow blower engine. That said, Honda DOES sell replacement engines for late-model snow blowers, but no longer offers one for a vintage HS55, sorry. It is a emission / regulatory issue...while any number of engines might mechanically 'work,' please understand that Honda no longer offers a replacement, *emission-compliant* engine for the HS5. :sad2:



Robert a member was asking about oil and break in on new Honda Sb engines......Does the factory break them in and if NOT....what is the break in procedure that you are aware of??? They also mention 5W30 oil......Do you recommend Dino vs. Synthetic when New to set rings????


----------

